# cooking morels



## chase

i sure would like to hear from others , there favorite recipe for cooking morels.

i personaly enjoy them fried in butter , even more so when i dip them in beaten eggs then rolled in flower and then cooked or fried.

please post your favorite recipe for all to try and enjoy!


----------



## shroomtrooper

They really are great in a cream sauce. Fry morels in butter, take out. Sear a good cut of steak. Cook down some good wine till all the alcohol is gone. Add cream and morels, reduce. Something like that.


----------



## mntammy

Butter and garlic powder is all they need for us.


----------



## yukon

fried, served in white sauce made from 
argo corn starch over toast


----------



## jack

Stuffed with Crab, Cheese and Ramps, battered in Drakes Crispy Fry Mix, and fried to a Golden Brown.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/Wild%20and%20Tame%20Food/CrabStuffedMorels031.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## shroomtrooper

wow


----------

